# DVD Sony AZ Series DHC- AZ5D



## ares29 (Jun 8, 2007)

hola, no se si va aqui esta duda, pero necesito que alguien me ayude para hacer multiregion mi dvd es un Sony AZ Series (DHC- AZ5D, DHC-AZ2D) ya q solo lee region 4.

gracias


----------



## daniel-II (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.dvd365.net/       ,,aqui encuentras información


----------



## ares29 (Jun 8, 2007)

oye en que parte de la pagina, por que sale una lista pero no aparece del modelo que estoy solicitando.

Gracias


----------



## daniel-II (Jun 8, 2007)

colega, esta un listado de marcas ahi, escoge el de sony,,, pero si no lo encuentras, simplemente escribe el modelo en google y pon cambio de region   y encontraras muchos lugares,, o prueba con los codigos que hay ahi,, atte. daniel-II


----------



## daniel-II (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/sitios.htm#DVD    a ver si con esto si,,, debes de buscar colega,,, no es lo que el foro hace por ti, sino lo que tu puedes hacer por el foro  atte. daniel-II


----------

